# New Muzzy



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Well i just got my first muzzy and will start hunting elk with it next year. I want a full year to get aquainted with it before i go hunting . Just looking for any helpful tips you have for someone who is just getting started (something you know now that you wish you would have known then) any help would be greatly appreciated as i really dont know to many people to teach me. Thanks again


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

What did you get??? :roll:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Always remember: "powder first", the rest will come naturally!


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

i got a traditions pursuit pro. The entire gun is camo with the exception of the trigger area


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all, go and buy some patches and balls, and loose powder. (it's cheaper this way). Get enough to put 100 rounds through it. Then, also you will need some cleaning patches, and you will need to get some bore butter. Then, go out on a day that you have some time, and just start shooting. Don't worry about aiming for now. The faster you shoot the better because you want to heat up your barrell. Every now and then you will have to run a patch through your barrell because it gets harder to load, but patch and balls are very easy to load. When you get close to getting 100 rounds through it, your barrell should be getting too hot to handle. When that happens, run that bore butter through your barrell. What will happen is as it cools the bore butter seaps into the pores of the metal, and it will become easier to load from then on. Also, by putting that many shots through your barrell, it will bring your groupings in closer. Think of it like a dutch oven. The better you season your oven, the better the food tastes. So you are seasoning your barrell. By seasoning your barrell, it will shoot better, tighter, and more accurately. Oh, and when doing this, only shoot like 100 grains of powder at a time. You will also need a ball starter in case you didn't all ready know that. This was the advice given to me by the owner of Thompson Center Arms when I met him at the Cabelas Grand Opening in Lehi. I had just purchased my Encore and I asked him a similar question like you are asking and he told me to do this. And trust me, it will bring in your groupings very nice. Then, once you have done this, seasoned your barrell, then go out and sight in your gun. I would strongly recommend getting a one power scope to put on it. Any more help you need just let me know.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks keep the advice coming


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure you practice with it. I made that mistake this year & it just might have cost me a nice 4 pt that I shot at & missed :shock: . I didnt get a chance to sight it in before the hunt, so I just kind of thought that its open sights, so it should be sighted in , right??? Wrong. I missed the deer & just thought it was a clean miss as it was on the run about 60 yards away, but when we went to leave, I decided to clear the bore at a paper plate at about 40 yards away. Clean miss. Tried it again, Missed bigtime. :x :lol: So over the next month or so that thing is going to get a TON of bullets through it to make sure its accurate.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

"Cleanliness is next to Godliness"

Keep it clean! Blackpowder is highly corrosive, deep clean after a day of shooting. Keep your breech plug threads lubed, otherwise it may never come out again.

Most importantly, have fun!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good advice given above, heres some more.

Once upon a time there was a great guy by the user name of BlueElk. He wrote up some informative articles on muzzleloading that are still exceptional reads for people new to the sport. Sadly he passed away due to Cancer 5 years ago. At the time I heard of the news, I tracked down all of the articles he wrote and archived them entirely for people such as yourself to get started with. Its a great read, I'd highly recommend browsing through it as you have time.

BlueElk's Muzzleloading 101:
http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=23

-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, I have that exact gun! Or is mine the Pursuit Pro II? I can't remember- it's my backup muzzy right now. Anyway, everyone's given good advice. I will say this about my gun: it doesn't like the smaller sabots. I can't shoot bullets like the Barnes EZ series or the T/C Super Glides out of my Traditions with consistent accuracy. I've shot it accurately and killed deer with Powerbelts and Barnes MZ series. TLB from this forum told me that his Traditions shoots the Precision sabots really well.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you live in the ogden area you are welcome to come along with me on my weekly shooting trips out to the range. I have a few muzzle loaders to shoot and center fire as well.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks forthe offer but i live in riverton. So can i shoot the round balls through it even though it is a inline? Just for practice and to get used to the gun?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

with the 1-28 twist I really doubt that you will hit any with accuracy using round balls, I believe he was just saying to break in the barrel without wasting good ammo. to just use the round balls at first. round balls like a slower twist like 1-65, 1-66, 1-70 for best accuracy.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mtn. Runner said:


> i got a traditions pursuit pro. The entire gun is camo with the exception of the trigger area


I just got one of these for my son this year and it is a great shooter. It is the nickle barrel and camo stock. He shoots 250gr TC shockwaves and 2 50gr 777 pellets and its very accurate with that load. It is a pain to load after a couple shots with the ram rod that it comes with but other then that its great. :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I was saying use the round balls to break in your barrell because if you don't it will be very expensive. So get the round balls, and loose powder remember.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

Steer away from the POWER ROD. I had mine flip up in front of my barrel going through the trees, and when I pulled up and shot at a nice buck this year I blew the hell out of it. Which in turn made me miss. :evil: And no I couldn't cut it down any shorter.


----------

